# Migrating to Melbourne in March 2013



## Yogi_AUS (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my friend are planning to migrate to Australia. We are travelling in March.

If you are *travelling to Melbourne in March 2013* let us know, so that we can help each other.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yogi_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my friend are planning to migrate to Australia. We are travelling in March.
> 
> If you are *travelling to Melbourne in March 2013* let us know, so that we can help each other.


Hii,

All the Best...
I am arriving little late April 17th.. Lets connect and see how we can help each other...

Regards
RK


----------



## Yogi_AUS (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi rkv146,

Reached Melbourne safely.....

Btw, if you are packing things better to bring 

1) Pressure Cooker - Dal and Rice cooking (faster and easier than cooking using utensil)
2) Mixie - Useful for making idly/dosa dough and making chutney

Once you are in Australia, buy a Lyca or Lebra mobile for calling.
You can get the prepaid sims over the counter and they cost you AUD 10

Cheers
Yogi


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yogi_AUS said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> Reached Melbourne safely.....
> 
> ...


Good to Hear Yogi that you have reached safely!!
Just cpl of more weeks to go for me.....
Thanks for the Note, I intend to bring Cooker along with me...

BTW how did you sort out your accommodation??
Do you have any friends there?? any pointers would be Welcome, I do not have sorted accommodation yet.

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

There is some change of plans and though I was planning to go Sydney first, I have decided to go to Melbourne now..

Please give a list of things you advise to take and list of things to do after you reach there

I am going to reach Melbourne in June..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> There is some change of plans and though I was planning to go Sydney first, I have decided to go to Melbourne now..
> 
> Please give a list of things you advise to take and list of things to do after you reach there
> 
> I am going to reach Melbourne in June..


Hey findraj.. I am too travelling to Melbourne... Mid May.... Are u moving alone or woth family?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey mates... Anyone has any clue abt shared accommodation in Melbourne?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey findraj.. I am too travelling to Melbourne... Mid May.... Are u moving alone or woth family?


With wifey @ End of may or 1st week of June!!

Wbu?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey mates... Anyone has any clue abt shared accommodation in Melbourne?


I am looking for places too..any particular location in melbourne? what budget you have in mind?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yogi_AUS said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> Reached Melbourne safely.....
> 
> ...


Hey - which flight did you take? through which country? got visa labeled? if not, any problems?
I will fly @ may end via Thai!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey mates... Anyone has any clue abt shared accommodation in Melbourne?


I think most people find shared accommodation through local connections (family/friends) or Gumtree. The other option is to place an ad for a flatmate and search for an apartment together. I sometimes see ads for shares on grocery store bulletin boards. Also, the Readings bookstore on Lygon Street in Carlton has a sort of "bulletin board" (ads on a window), just outside the store and down the alley that runs down the side of the store. There are often ads for flatmates there, mostly in that part of town (Fitzroy, Collingwood, Northcote, Brunswick).


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

@Timus: Add me on FB

[email protected]


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I think most people find shared accommodation through local connections (family/friends) or Gumtree. The other option is to place an ad for a flatmate and search for an apartment together. I sometimes see ads for shares on grocery store bulletin boards. Also, the Readings bookstore on Lygon Street in Carlton has a sort of "bulletin board" (ads on a window), just outside the store and down the alley that runs down the side of the store. There are often ads for flatmates there, mostly in that part of town (Fitzroy, Collingwood, Northcote, Brunswick).


Hi Ozbound,
The Problem with Gumtree is it does not display the contact details and also email id of the ad posters. They have the proxy set up such that it filters ips outside of Australia. So I think Gumtree will not work for me as I am in India.
Could you please suggest any other sites which you know so that it would be helpful in sorting out shared accommodation.

Regards
RK


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Ozbound,
> The Problem with Gumtree is it does not display the contact details and also email id of the ad posters. They have the proxy set up such that it filters ips outside of Australia. So I think Gumtree will not work for me as I am in India.
> Could you please suggest any other sites which you know so that it would be helpful in sorting out shared accommodation.
> 
> ...


Ah - well, you could always stay at a hostel or a place on Airbnb.com for the first few days after you arrive and then search for a more permanent residence after you land.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Ozbound,
> The Problem with Gumtree is it does not display the contact details and also email id of the ad posters. They have the proxy set up such that it filters ips outside of Australia. So I think Gumtree will not work for me as I am in India.
> Could you please suggest any other sites which you know so that it would be helpful in sorting out shared accommodation.
> 
> ...


There is a link here, it does post your ad!

Share Accommodation, Flatmates & Share House - EasyRoommate Australia

Gumtree definitely doesnt let you post, it auto searched your ip and deletes your post


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> There is a link here, it does post your ad!
> 
> Share Accommodation, Flatmates & Share House - EasyRoommate Australia
> 
> Gumtree definitely doesnt let you post, it auto searched your ip and deletes your post



Thanks Raj for the link, I hope I get a place through this before my travel on April 17th.

Regards
RK


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Requesting people who managed to get a shared accommodation to share your inputs/experience/tips.
I'm landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Requesting people who managed to get a shared accommodation to share your inputs/experience/tips.
> I'm landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


Hey ankit... I would land in Melbourne either 14th evening or 15th morning.... We can start the accommodation and job hunt together.... If u can then plz pm me ur mail id


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys... I wa searching for accommodation on gumtree... How can we check number(contact info) of people who are advertising foe shared accommodation?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I think most people find shared accommodation through local connections (family/friends) or Gumtree. The other option is to place an ad for a flatmate and search for an apartment together. I sometimes see ads for shares on grocery store bulletin boards. Also, the Readings bookstore on Lygon Street in Carlton has a sort of "bulletin board" (ads on a window), just outside the store and down the alley that runs down the side of the store. There are often ads for flatmates there, mostly in that part of town (Fitzroy, Collingwood, Northcote, Brunswick).



Thanks ozbound12...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey guys... I wa searching for accommodation on gumtree... How can we check number(contact info) of people who are advertising foe shared accommodation?


Hii,

Gumtree has proxy setting so the full details can be viewed only from Australia.
If you find anything Good in Guntree let me know, I will be more than happy to look out for the full Number and mail it back to you.

Alternatively you can try on easyroomate. However ensure that you do not pay any money before you land and see. There are various scams who would send pics and ask you to do Western Union or Bank transfer to secure the room. If you have anyone in Australia as them to check and verify the place before you make any financial transactions.

All the Best..


Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Gumtree has proxy setting so the full details can be viewed only from Australia.
> If you find anything Good in Guntree let me know, I will be more than happy to look out for the full Number and mail it back to you.
> ...


Hey RKV - Hope you had a good flight and great initial experience.. yeah?
Which flight? Visa labelled?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey RKV - Hope you had a good flight and great initial experience.. yeah?
> Which flight? Visa labelled?


Hii There,

The flight was good... Malaysian Airlines... if you had travelled with emirates then you may not like it. but still pretty decent for the money..
Melbourne has been good so far, the basic set up activities done.. 
From Next week starts the real big struggle!! Job hunt:fingerscrossed:

No visa label..
Only in Hyderabad airport they asked for the Grant Letter.

in Melbourne only Passport was enough no one yet asked me the grant letter.

Regards
RK


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to Melbourne. Feel free to reach out for help, especially with accomodation etc. Might be able to help with contacts etc.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii There,
> 
> The flight was good... Malaysian Airlines... if you had travelled with emirates then you may not like it. but still pretty decent for the money..
> Melbourne has been good so far, the basic set up activities done..
> ...


Hi RKV,

Wishing you good luck for the initial setup and starting with the job hunt.

Please do keep posting your job hunt experiences on the forum.

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii There,
> 
> The flight was good... Malaysian Airlines... if you had travelled with emirates then you may not like it. but still pretty decent for the money..
> Melbourne has been good so far, the basic set up activities done..
> ...


Good going man.. 
And you were not asked for grant letter while connecting flight (Malaysia?)

Best of luck for the job! Were you able to set any interview while in India?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

melloncollie said:


> Welcome to Melbourne. Feel free to reach out for help, especially with accomodation etc. Might be able to help with contacts etc.


Thanks a Lot for the Welcome and for willing to offer help..
Will ping u sure..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi RKV,
> 
> Wishing you good luck for the initial setup and starting with the job hunt.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Ausmover for the wishes..
Will keep posting now on the job hunt experience and every new things I discover and Learn..
Job hunt would be starting from Monday...
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Good going man..
> And you were not asked for grant letter while connecting flight (Malaysia?)
> 
> Best of luck for the job! Were you able to set any interview while in India?


They ask nothing in Kuala Lumpur.. Just the Boarding pass which you get in india thats enough...
I did not get time to apply for jobs while I was in India, so i need to start from scratch here from Monday..
Thank you for the wishes..
Regards
RK


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

All the best with the job hunt. The Melbourne IT market is down in the dumps right now, but I hear a few big deals in the works that should steam the market by Sep. Sydney is a bit better right now. Anyway, every case is unique. As I said, all the best.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

melloncollie said:


> All the best with the job hunt. The Melbourne IT market is down in the dumps right now, but I hear a few big deals in the works that should steam the market by Sep. Sydney is a bit better right now. Anyway, every case is unique. As I said, all the best.


Yep. You are right...
Where r you currently Melbourne or Sydney?

Regards
RK


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Am based out of Melbourne.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Questions guys: I am looking for short term accommodations in Canberra. We move on 13 Mar 2014. I read the previous posts here - 
Gumtree - is not reliable as we get filtered by proxy. I sent messages from Gumtree to the advertisers, but haven't received any interest from anyone. 
so i started looking from other sites and found easyroomate. 

People have started responding on easyroomate, but there are some for which i cant see any response as i am not a premium member. I am little hesitant to pay the amount to become a premium member without confirming its authenticity. 

Do you suggest i become a premium member on easyroomate website? 

P.S i dont have any friends or relatives in Canberra. 

Tas


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

hell guys,

Its been a long celebration on my side. 

Now i am planning to move to Melbourne in march end.

I need a shared accommodation. there are some nice student accomodations in collingwood. Near CBD (3kms), almost 270 AUD per week. Amazing location. Connected via metro.

But i need someone to join in. 

Anyone interested??

or if anyone else got another option, please tell. I am so tensed about accommodation.


----------



## varsja (Oct 10, 2013)

Birender said:


> hell guys,
> 
> Its been a long celebration on my side.
> 
> ...



Even I am looking to move out with Family.. How did u narrow down on the location of stay... which site did you use...


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

varsja said:


> Even I am looking to move out with Family.. How did u narrow down on the location of stay... which site did you use...


for location check the suburban train map, and check where all the trains will be accessible. Avoid western suburbs, they are not safe.











Check the yellow part, as it is near to CBD.


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

dear All

I shall reach Melbourne on 4th march inshallah. but have not searched out accommodation. anyone moving within these dates and willing to join shared accommodation.. please contact


----------

